
Matchimals.fun – a puzzle card game built with boardgame.io and React (PWA) - chrisheninger
https://www.matchimals.fun/
======
chrisheninger
This is a simple puzzle card game I built over the winter holidays for my
nieces. I wanted to explore Google's boardgame.io state management library. It
works best in landscape on tablet + desktop.

All the code is open source for anyone who wants to check it out, more info
at:
[https://github.com/chrisheninger/matchimals.fun](https://github.com/chrisheninger/matchimals.fun)

